
Former Playboy Playmate may go to jail over body shaming pic - StartPageSearch
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4208764/Dani-Mathers-attorney-asks-judge-spare-jail-time.html
======
StartPageSearch
Per the Daily Mail:

"Prosecutors have insisted they will not go easy on Dani Mathers, the former
Playboy playmate who took a photo of a naked, 70-year-old woman in a gym and
posted it on Snapchat.

The model has asked Los Angeles City Attorneys not to send her to jail, saying
she will undergo counseling and anti-bullying courses instead.

She also said that she would go around to schools and talk about how harmful
bullying is.

But prosecutors scoffed at her attempts at mercy, claiming that she never
apologized to the victim in person, TMZ reported.

If convicted, she faces up to six months in jail for invasion of privacy, and
a $1,000 fine."

